
Rolesia – Virtual Macroeconomic Simulator Game - dizzydiz
https://www.rolesia.com/
======
SubiculumCode
My issue with such simulations, and I am no expert, is that they encode a lot
of unproven assumptions about the nature of money, the effect of money
printing, etc. If those assumptions are wrong, then the simulations reinforce
those erroneous assumptions in the minds of those who run the simulation.

I would like to have control of a currency in a popular MMORPG to run
experiments.

~~~
neilwilson
That’s something I’m working on at the moment - which is to build a tool that
models individual as agents and how a banking system actually operates. The
“variables” then arise as an emergent property naturally. And it’s a good
opportunity to play with Elm.
[https://github.com/newwayland](https://github.com/newwayland)

------
eatonphil
Great to see more of these. Here are a few games/simulators I've played where
you act as a central bank and try to control inflation, unemployment, and fed
fund rate:

[https://www.sffed-education.org/chairthefed/](https://www.sffed-
education.org/chairthefed/)

[https://www.ecb.europa.eu/ecb/educational/educational-
games/...](https://www.ecb.europa.eu/ecb/educational/educational-
games/economia/html/economia.en.html) (requires Flash)

~~~
chrisco255
Does the game always end in an unsustainable explosion of debt that crashes
the central bank no matter what you do?

~~~
eatonphil
I lost for every reason over the times I played. I thought it illustrated the
concepts interacting well though.

------
grenoire
Quick plug for Miniconomy
([https://www.miniconomy.com/](https://www.miniconomy.com/)), a lighter, more
gamey game. It's quite fun, and focuses more on the microeconomic (in fact,
nanoeconomic, perhaps?) mechanics of the economy; trading, shops, unit costs,
game theory. Give it a shot! After its heyday, it could use some fresh blood.

------
7thaccount
Anyone ever use this on HN with insight?

------
amelius
How accurate/realistic is this?

------
arkanciscan
Boringest game ever!

